
Ring and Nest helped normalize American surveillance - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/02/18/ring-nest-surveillance-doorbell-camera/
======
kwillets
The drama on this is just getting out of hand.

Let he who has not posted a picture on social media cast the first stone.

~~~
DeedsMoraine
_throws stone_

